# Latest Edition Seiko Snda13 'Ceasar'



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Bit of a Christmas present to myself this one.

Seiko SNDA13P1, on researching seems to have taken the name the 'Ceasar', appears the same case as the Kinetic SKA383.

A heavy, solid and large piece of kit.

The case is 46mm wide, 49mm including crown and 50mm from lug to lug. 13mm deep. The lugwidth is 20mm. Screw down push buttons and crown

Superb smooth operation from the one direction tapered bezel, usual bright and long lasting Seiko lume.

7T92 movement, rated 200m. Bracelet a mix of polish and brushed stainless, with wetsuit extension.

A new camera didn't appear for Christmas as you can tell from the pics :down:

Anyway, enjoy the pics.

Rich


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

I LIKE IT :man_in_love:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I like it ................. apart from the very exposed buttons and crown. Fine for diving use but will catch on everything!

Mike


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Liking that. Quite a solid lump, too much for my girly wrists

Perhaps the crown could be less 'out there' but love the colour scheme


----------

